# Libuše Šafránková mix 410x plus 1x clip ihr kennt sie alle !!!



## NAFFTIE (3 Jan. 2010)

Libuše Šafránková 

tschechische schauspielerin der schönsten märchen 

jeder kennt sie aus ihren filmen die bekanntesten filmen :

"drei Haselnüsse für Aschenbrödel "
"Der Prinz und der Abendstern"
"Der dritte Prinz"

und hier einpaar bilder und ein kleiner clip der aber nicht von mir ist :



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
der clip:

http://rapidshare.com/files/329746606/li_sa.avi

und ein kleines gif aus der nafftieproduktion 

winkiwinki Libuše Šafránková


----------



## Mandalorianer (3 Jan. 2010)

*Traumhaft schöne Caps * 

* für die tolle arbeit*


----------



## walme (3 Jan. 2010)

*NAFFTIE , spitzen Arbeit*
bin ein fan von "drei Haselnüsse für Aschenbrödel "


----------



## NAFFTIE (3 Jan. 2010)

danke euch beiden ja der film ist so hammergut ich seh ihn mir auch jedes jahr einmal zu weihnachten an


----------



## saviola (3 Jan. 2010)

super gemacht,vielen Dank.:thumbup:


----------



## BlueLynne (3 Jan. 2010)

:thx:


----------



## IcyCold (3 Jan. 2010)

*Das war meine Traumfrau als ich 12 war!!!*


----------

